# Sell or rent ?



## fephoo (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi,

I am looking for opinions on what makes more sense : selling or renting. I am having a really hard time to make a decision (analysis paralysis) : one day I think sell, the other keep and rent.

My property is a duplex in Canada, and I move to US.
If it was fully rented, it would give me +$380/month before tax. After tax money left would be kept for maintenance mainly. 
Pros : cashflow +; potential appreciation; nice retirement investment. 
Cons : dual country tax handling; locks up cash (150K) which would force me to borrow around $200K for a new place. 

If selling, cash could be re-injected for new home or invested or both.

Well what would you do ?

Thanks.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I think real estate is better value in the US.


----------



## GeniusBoy27 (Jun 11, 2010)

I'd sell as well. The hassle of the back and forth, almost always convinces me to move the money (i.e. who's going to watch the duplex?). As well, the US market is depressed (but possibly going downwards if you listen to Schiller). Depends on the market, but maybe you should still wait on the US to see if the double dip recession is occurring?


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

SELL, You will have enoughto worry about without trying to be a long Distance Landlord, plus filing dual Tax Returns could become a real pain.

Rent in the Excited States for ayear, you may find you do not enjoy their lifestyle.

I transferred three Canadians to the US, various Sates including California and Arizona, within nine months all wanted to return to Canada.


----------



## fephoo (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for these answers.

Well I think nothing is for sure in life. Nobody can really predict if / when there will be a dble recession in the US. At least real estate is more affordable right now, and CAD is high... so... we'll see.


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

fephoo, it is called Catching a falling knife, or Dead Cat Bounce.


----------

